# Dell streak 7 Cannot connect to Wi-Fi error message



## LadyHawks (Feb 23, 2016)

I was gifted a Dell Streak 7
Android version 3.2 
Kernel Version 2. 6. 36. 3
OEM Version; GLLNB1A351230 
Build; #20331 
Service tag; GX9DPQ1 
When ever I try to connect to Wi-Fi I get an error Message 
Sorry
That application settings (process.com. Android .settings) has stopped unexpectedly please try again 
FORCE CLOSE 
Is there a way to fix this settings problem


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

That's an old tablet from 2011. I've never seen Honeycomb (android 3.2) so I have zero knowledge of apps.

If this is a wifi version only and not the T-Mobile 4G version, maybe this fix will do something
http://www.phonenews.com/dell-streak-7-wi-fi-gets-post-honeycomb-bugfix-update-19584/


----------



## LadyHawks (Feb 23, 2016)

plor liz
thank you for the link. it did help i can now sign on to the internet. i just can't download anything. i get error saying this browser is nolonger supported go to googleplay.com even though i startedin google play so frustrating


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

As i said, I have never seen android v 3.2 so I have no idea how you would update google play so you can get a supported browser.


----------

